# Exciting times



## Marian (Jan 5, 2014)

So, this afternoon I'm going to try out a few new espresso machines. I am fully expecting to return home with a shiny new R58, the beauty I have always coveted really. Is there any last minute advice from anybody on what I should be looking for. I don't really need another costly error! Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one - don't think you will be disappointed - a thing of beauty and makes great coffee too - what could be better??


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I did the same thing at BB just a short while ago and all I can say to you is trust your feelings and your taste buds. I went to try out machines but primarily it was the Bezzera Strega that I wanted to try and that's what I walked away with. So I think you'll come home with the Rocket. Where are you trying them?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Marian said:


> So, this afternoon I'm going to try out a few new espresso machines. I am fully expecting to return home with a shiny new R58, the beauty I have always coveted really. Is there any last minute advice from anybody on what I should be looking for. I don't really need another costly error! Thanks.


Lots of happy rocket owners on here. Have fun ! Will you be plumbing it in?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I know if I went down there with that sort of budget I'd end up coming away with a Duetto or Verona probably lol.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Always wanted a R58, but prefer the Verona now for the design features


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

You kind of make your mind up mentally before you start viewing machines in which you prefer but as soon as you start seeing all that lovely chrome around you your mind gets confused.com


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I know if I went down there with that sort of budget I'd end up coming away with a Duetto or Verona probably lol.


They showed an updated duetto at Milan this year I think . Not that I could see a massive difference but hey .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Having played on the R58 I'm sure you won't be disappointed Marian - is a beautiful machine (I'm not biased either







- much)


----------



## Marian (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, what a wonderful day. I have returned none the wiser. The Sage is definitely not for me having tried at least 10 machines that are better in every aspect. My main problem is I am sure I don't want the R58 now. It's wonderful but two machines impressed me more and I am extremely surprised. The first is the Expobar. which some say is not beautiful physically but it does have its enchantment. It makes a fabulously rich, smooth, full bodied coffee and is so cheap compared to the rest. I can even connect it to the mains and fit a rotary pump for less than a decent HX machine. Just fabulous!

However, I'm gravitating towards today's winner - only just, The Quickmill Verona. It really is an impressive machine and makes superb coffee. It is just a little more interesting in the cup than the Expobar. It is more expensive than the Expobar. I'm just going to sleep on it for a couple of days but I am extremely surprised because I expected to be blown away by the R58.

Oh well, decisions, decisions! Thanks and good night all!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not get the rotary expobar then, they are available just shout if you want to know where from? you could put the extra money saved towards a fab grinder to pair it to.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rotary Brewtus isn't much more than the vibe, speak to coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and so much better........


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep, found someone to plumb mine in properly and intall a rotary in exchange for a grinder. Bargain! Getting it done this weekend if plans don't change! Cant wait for the Expo to be even better. It truly is a bargain!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The silent assassin


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

exactly, never underestimate the power of silence and smooth delivery


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Marian (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought I would post an update of my situation. After a week of deliberation, I finally took the plunge and ordered an Expobar Dual Boiler machine with rotary pump. I've had it plumbed in-line, with added water softeners, and so far I am thrilled - to this end I am fortunate that my ex owns a pub and I know many people who could source parts and install the machine properly. This machine is as good as those sometimes a thousand pounds more expensive. I love the depth of flavour and the feel in mouth.

That just leaves me to say thank you all for your advice and your patience.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Brilliant!! Sounds like you already know you have made the right decision!!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new machine Marian. Sounds like you tried quite a few machines to arrive at the Expo.

Throw up some pics if you get a chance. btw What grinder are you pairing it with?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Marian

Here are my thoughts from my visit to Bella Barista last May - Rocket R58 vs Alex Duetto

Before my visit I too was gravitating towards the R58


----------

